# looking for deck drainage solutions....



## kusa24 (Nov 13, 2006)

I recenlty built a deck and I think I figured out how to drain the water that drips between the deck boards.   I intend on running vinyl coated aluminum between the joists to divert the water into a gutter system.  I will bend the vinyl into a sort of M shape and slope it so that the water runs down the 'v' part of the M and into the gutter.

My problem is...WHAT CAN I DO TO KEEP THE LEAVES AND HELICOPTERS out from between the deck boards?   I know if they get washed through (by hard rain or hose) that they more than likely will not drain though my M channel into the gutter system.  Is there a way to prevent them from getting between the deck boards yet still allow water to get through?

Even the designed ssytems (like Dry Deck) seem great in water drainage in theory but anyone in the country with a Spring/Autumn season with rain knows that helicpoters in spring and leaves in fall just don't follow the laws of physics!

Any suggestions?


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 13, 2006)

If you just built the deck 2 things will happen in what you posted.
One is that the deck boards themselves will shrink and those (I hate them also) little pesky seeds may start to go through.
 TWO..If you use aluminum with the new decking you will find your roof will not last a long time, new PT lumber and aluminum do not mix well due to copper in the PT wood . Even the vynil covered type. Wherever you puncture the coating it may decay and get under the coating. Try something else like Lexan or Ondura for under your deck.

Anyone else ?


----------



## kusa24 (Nov 14, 2006)

so it shouldn't shrink (in theory) but I get what you are saying about the aluminum and the PT (which the framework is).
Lexan or Ondura, are these available at stores like Lowes or Home Depot?

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 16, 2006)

Sure are, and so are a few other inexpensive options. Good luck with the weeds...... I just use my shop vac when the time comes.


----------



## wienerwater (Nov 17, 2006)

What about nailing sheets of chloroplast underneath, with a slight slope for draining? It comes in several clour options,large sizes (less seams) relativley cheap and quite durable.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 20, 2006)

Just make sure to strenghten it enough in case of any ice build-up in the winter.
Good luck on your project.


----------

